# IPhone 4



## The2010guitaris (Apr 10, 2011)

My ear doesn't work how can I fix it and it didn't get wet


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you please provide us with more infomation?

Model # of your earpiece.
Model # of the device you wish to use it with.
What do you mean by: "It doesnt work"?
As in you don't hear sound, no voice, both, etc.?
Have you tired the earpiece with other deviced?


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

Sounds like your Speaker has given-up the ghost, is that what you meant?

Or are you trying to use a Bluetooth device, or a headset of sorts with your iPhone?


----------

